# "DHF 2017": Lena Meyer-Landrut vs. Ruth Moschner | Viertelfinale



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Viertelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

Ruth Moschner


----------



## kakashi (23 Dez. 2017)

Noch einen Tag habt ihr Zeit eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit führt Lena Meyer-Landrut mit 9 Stimmen vor Ruth Moschner.


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2017)

Leeeena
:thumbup:


----------

